# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >   Anyone have any experience with one of these? A buddy of mine swears by it and I thinking of getting one even though I have a big built in Viking natural gas grill.
 > 
 > 
 > 
 >   
 > 
 > 
 > For many years the

## JEK

Anyone have any experience with one of these? A buddy of mine swears by it and I thinking of getting one even though I have a big built in Viking natural gas grill.



 


For many years the Large EGG was our most popular size. But as consumers increased the frequency of their outdoor cooking, they discovered that entire meals could be cooked over the coals and even learned they could cook several meals at once, they decided that large for them wasn't large enough. We realized there was a substantial demand for an even bigger EGG so we developed the XL Big Green Egg. 

Specifications:

24-inch diameter cooking grid
Weighs 205 pounds
452 square inches of cooking surface
The XL EGG can cook:
two 20-pound turkeys
24 burgers
11 whole chickens
12 steaks
14 racks of ribs vertically


There is a Big Green Egg to fit everyone's outdoor cooking needs with five sizes ranging from Mini to Extra Large. You can use the EGG® year around in all climates, even in freezing temperatures or during pouring rain. You will find it more versatile than any outdoor cooking appliance on the market, whether comparing it to gas, electric or another charcoal grill, because the EGG is a smoker, a grill and an oven all rolled into one. Here are some of the reasons current owners love their EGG. 

It's A Complete Outdoor Cooker

The Big Green Egg has unparalleled cooking flexibility. You can grill steaks and chops to the perfect degree of doneness, cooking at temperatures up to 750°F for steakhouse searing. But if fallin'-off-the-bone ribs or a tasty, juicy brisket is on your menu, the EGG will maintain a low temperature of 200° to 250°F for the low-and-slow smoke cooking that develops wonderful flavor while tenderizing the meat. Whether searing or slow cooking, prepare the entire meal on the grill by adding any of your favorite vegetables to the cooking grid. If you're longing for cornbread, biscuits, a freshly baked loaf of bread or even a warm pie or cobbler to complete your meal, the EGG bakes better than a brick oven. 

The simple secret to temperature control is the easily adjustable dampers that let you maintain accuracy within a few degrees. The exterior temperature gauge gives precise temperature readings of the cooker's internal temperature.

Awesome Results

The EGG retains moisture in foods and releases flavor unequalled by other types of cooking, indoors or outdoors, thanks to the space-age ceramics from which the cooker is made. Foods don't dry out and meat undergoes little or no shrinkage. Foods will have a natural and wholesome quality and there are no metallic or chemical tastes. The ceramic surface doesn't get as hot as a metal cooker, also making the EGG safer to use. 

Easy to Start

The Big Green Egg reaches cooking temperature and is ready to use in approximately 10 minutes. The inventive design of the EGG draws air into the lower draft door, through the charcoal, and out of the damper top. We recommend using natural lump charcoal, which lights quickly, and by using a natural fire starter, or an electric lighter, no lighter fluid is ever needed!

Easy Clean Up

Burning natural lump charcoal results in less ash than burning briquettes, thus less frequent ash clean out is required. The Big Green Egg exterior has a lifetime glaze that maintains its good looks and easily wipes clean with a damp cloth. Inside, the heat burns off any grease build-up - like a self-cleaning oven.

----------


## NYCFred

One of my craziest foodie friends....and I mean totally, comes out of the cheese store with seven varieties and once made a 90 mile round trip in the mountains for bread....owns one of these and swears by it. 

BTW, he's too much of a purist for a gas grill. In the country, it's hardwood charcoal only. None of the matchlite briquette crap...LOL

Do it.

----------


## JEK

Yeah, they promote "real" charcoal.

----------


## JEK



----------


## MIke R

hardwood charcoal is  *so* the only way to BBQ....some really nice hardwood charcoal in Match

----------


## andynap

You know you young guys- there comes a time when easy is the way to go- there is nothing wrong with propane. Makes a fine steak, chicken, pizza, fish et al.

----------


## MIke R

I  agree....I have all three..a nuclear 70,000 BTU gas grill..a charcoal grill and a smoker..we take our outdoor cooking very seriously here and do it all year round....

but I really love the flavor a genuine hardwood coal gives to food

----------


## Petri

I love you americans with your bbq ;-)

When we moved out from the city ~10 years ago, we bought about the biggest Weber one could fine here at the time.  It's about the entry level in the US catalog.

We've used it occasionally at -30 C (-22 F) with snow almost to your waist, works but gets more difficult to grill as there's constant battle between the cold and the heat.

----------


## GramChop

this is the one i have wasting away in my garage.  i think i'm going to put it on craig's list this weekend.

----------


## Dennis

JesusMary&Joseph!

That is sweet.

Why don't you get up a good head of steam and give it a good, hard push towards Chicago!

----------


## NYCFred

> I love you americans with your bbq ;-)
> 
> When we moved out from the city ~10 years ago, we bought about the biggest Weber one could fine here at the time.  It's about the entry level in the US catalog.
> 
> We've used it occasionally at -30 C (-22 F) with snow almost to your waist, works but gets more difficult to grill as there's constant battle between the cold and the heat.



Keep the damn TOP LID closed.

I changed out the regulator on my weber at the beach....more flow=more gas= hotter temps. 
Still not as hot as charcoal...

----------


## MIke R

fake charcoal burns way way too cool...hardwood charcoal is really hot....my 70,000 BTU Gas Grill will sear your steak and singe your eyebrows if  you get too close when its on high..

I  am getting a  custom grill piece made which fits into my fireplace for beautiful indoor wood fire grilling

----------


## GramChop

> JesusMary&Joseph!
> 
> That is sweet.
> 
> Why don't you get up a good head of steam and give it a good, hard push towards Chicago!



you and i could've made a sweet trade, menace!  some of the furniture you trying to unload would look great in my house!

----------


## Dennis

If only we knew a trucker!

----------


## GramChop

if only.........

----------


## JEK

The things weighs in at 250 pounds.

----------


## Dennis

> The things weighs in at 250 pounds.




TWSS

----------


## JEK

> fake charcoal burns way way too cool...hardwood charcoal is really hot....my 70,000 BTU Gas Grill will sear your steak and singe your eyebrows if  you get too close when its on high..
> 
> I  am getting a  custom grill piece made which fits into my fireplace for beautiful indoor wood fire grilling

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> The things weighs in at 250 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWSS



ha....funny thing:  i just lost close to 200 pounds!!

----------


## Jeanette

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JEK
> ...



And you've never looked better, Madame!

----------


## Dennis

> 



Now, That's a fire!

Great Work!

----------


## MIke R

no..this is a fire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd7l36md-uU

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dennis
> ...



merci, beaucoup....i didn't realize it until it was gone just how much that "weight" negatively affected me!!!  :cool:

----------


## MotherOcean

We have owned one for 6 years. Haven't gone out for a steak since. Nobody but my man can grill one better.
It is the last grill we will ever buy. We tease our girls that someday they will fight over who will inherit the grill. Never needs cleaning as you just fire it up good and hot and everything burns off.
The lump is reusable so a bag last some time. 
We make pizza's, bread, smoke cheese, pepper poppers, veggies and the obvious meats of all kinds. It holds heat like you can't believe. We put a pork butt on in the evening and let it cook all night long. Holds the temp and is delicious. 
The forum for BGE has great info and a great place to get recipes etc. 
I would advise building or buying the cart. Jim built the cart. The only thing we would have done differently is put tile on top.  
Yes we love our egg!!  :) Oh ya, how could I forget ribs??? I can't say anymore but if ya get one we have the recipe!! The best.

----------


## MIke R

I didn't realize it is a smoker as well..hmmmm..I'm startng to get interested

----------


## JEK

You can even bake in it. The temperature is that adjustable.


http://www.biggreenegg.com/grill_accessories.html

----------


## JEK

Found this on YouTube (tons of them out there)

Slow cooked pot roast at 275

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uNExqR_Ptg

----------


## MotherOcean

Dizzy Pig Rubs are fantastic. We use most of them. 
We also use stoneware which I had from Pampered Chef for our pizzas and the loaf pan for bread. 
Can anyone say they can make dessert on their grill. You can on the BGE. 

Smoked Salmon...........yum

----------


## John T

Love my eggs!

Had a nice weber gas grill and it now sits in back of the shed since the eggs.

Mike, it is a great smoker because the heavy ceramic insulates so well. A charge of lump lasts easily 10-15 hours and because so little heat is needed to keep it hot, very little moisture is lost. The best pulled pork comes out of it!
I also use a BBQ guru for long smokes.
Here is a bad shot of my Big green egg and the little green egg. (great for quick small grilling.)

----------


## MIke R

oh...so they come in assorted sizes???>....cool.. roughly how much for the small one?

----------


## MIke R

> Smoked Salmon...........yum




thats what I smoke the most, as I get beautiful fresh land locked lake salmon up here...trout too

sounds good

----------


## JEK

Check the link I posted for the sizes. I'm looking at the large - $750.

----------


## MIke R

hmmmmmmmm......maybe I should become a dealer....

----------


## MotherOcean

Backyard BBQ by the pool. Friends, drinks and excellent food. Come on summer. 

Ok why didn't my pic post??

----------


## MotherOcean

Mike you are so fortunate to get great fish. 
All we have is corn.   :Frown:

----------


## MIke R

you wont hear me complaining......

----------


## JEK

I got my BGE last week and have cooked on it 3 times now. What a grill! Quick to start and uses very little charcoal. Very even cooking.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I am looking at getting one as well

----------


## andynap

That's funny- I just replaced the burners and flavorizer bars on my Genesis and grilled lamb chops last nite. No charcoal-ever- LOL

----------


## MIke R

I grill all year round..and have a charcoal..a thermonuclear gas..and a smoker

the BGE will combine two of them into one

----------


## JEK

I'm going to try an 18 hour brisket this weekend.

----------


## MIke R

let me know....

----------


## MotherOcean

> I'm going to try an 18 hour brisket this weekend.



Oh are you in for a treat!!! What time should we fly in? Glad you are enjoying your egg. Just in time for spring. 

Let me know when you are ready for ribs. Jim has a never fail way of cooking them. 

So what have you made so far?

----------


## JEK

Hit me with the ribs. Whole chicken, rib-eyes and flank steak. The accessories for ribs et al are in the air!

----------


## John T

JEK,

If your gonna do long smokes, look into the BBQ Guru.
Automatically holds the temp.
set it and forget it!
Works great.
http://www.thebbqguru.com/categories...raft-Controls/

----------


## MotherOcean

Ok kids here is the Rib recipe 3-2-1

temp 250-300-indirect heat use a platesetter

Put favorite rub on (we like Dizzy Pig-order online)

Place in a rib rack and smoke indirect (use platesetter) for 3 hours.

Take off the rack and wrap each rack in aluminum foil and cook  for 2 hours.

Barbecue and baste for 1 hour. 

There you have it. Taste great and tender, falling off the bone.  We try and get 2 1/2 to 3lb. racks and cook 3 racks at a time. 
Lots of work, yes but well worth it. Let me know how they turn out when you make them.

----------


## JEK

We did a 10 hour brisket last weekend which is a long time to wait . . . . . but it was great. Maple salmon last night . . .steaks tomorrow. I'm sold on this Big Green Egg!

----------


## MIke R

Only because I am leaving for the Cape soon til Septemeber am I waiting....but soon enough

sounds exciting

----------


## andynap

My brisket will be done in the oven tomorrow and not quite as long to cook-  :p  My Jewish forefathers didn't have a Big Green Egg Grill.   :thumb up:

----------


## JEK

No, but your Chinese ancestors did for over 5,000 years :)

----------


## andynap

Not brisket- cat maybe. And I have no Chinese ancestors-I do have Jewish however- ask Judge Politan- U. S. District Court New Jersey.

----------


## JEK

You sure? I seem to remember you were into roast dog a few years back.

----------


## andynap

Wrong - twas a lamb- but I think I cooked the wrong lamb- shoulda waited. LOL ... Doing another lamb this year but only the leg.

----------


## GramChop

> Wrong - twas a lamb- but I think I cooked the wrong lamb- shoulda waited



watch it there, cowboy!!!!  i'm thinkin' some deep-fried andy might be a good accompaniment to that lamb!!!   }:|

----------


## Dennis

> Wrong - twas a lamb- but I think I cooked the wrong lamb- shoulda waited. LOL ... Doing another lamb this year but only the leg.




How cruel. Poor lamb limpin' around the Nap compound.

----------

